# Aufstrich



## Dark_Butterfly

Alguien sabe que significa Austrich en español?


----------



## Whodunit

¿En qué contexto? La palabra "Aufstrich" puede significar mucho.


----------



## Dark_Butterfly

Es un texto gastronomico, se supone que es algo dulce que se le pone al pan pero no se la equivalencia en español.


----------



## Brioche

Brotaufstrich = nutella, manteca, margarina, mermelada, confitura etc.


----------



## heidita

*Aufstrich *es cualquier cosa que se *unta.*

O sea, Fleischwurst no sería *Aufstrich,* ya que se corta.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:


> *Aufstrich *es cualquier cosa que se *unta.*


 
Creo que se debería añadir "(_que se unta_) *en el pan*" porque la palabra "untar" puede significa otra cosas también.


----------

